# لتحميل Primavera 6 الحق قبل حذف الروابط



## agaa (12 مارس 2008)

روابط لتحميل Primavera P6 تجدها في المرفقات وهذي نبذه بسيطه عن البرنامج 

Primavera P6 is the most powerful, robust, and easy to use solution for globally prioritizing, planning, managing and executing projects, programs and portfolios. P6 is an integrated project portfolio management (PPM) solution comprising role-specific functionality to satisfy each team member’s needs, responsibilities and skills. It provides a single solution for managing projects of any size, adapts to various levels of complexities within a project, and intelligently scales to meet the needs of various roles, functions, or skill levels in your organization.​ 
P6 provides executives with a real-time view of their organization’s project, program and portfolio performance. It equips managers with the right blend of usability, power and flexibility to effectively and efficiently execute on projects, and enables individuals across all levels of an organization to analyze, record, and communicate reliable information and make timely, informed decisions. P6 makes it easy to:​ 
 Select the right strategic mix of projects 
 Assure project, IT and corporate governance 
 Enhance processes and methods 
 Improve project team collaboration 
 Measure progress toward objectives 
 Complete more projects successfully and with the intended payback.
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## waleednazar (14 مارس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخى الفاضل كل ما اضغط على الملف يظهر معى صفحة فارغة ..... ارجوا الافادة

وشكرا


----------



## tarek14 (26 مارس 2008)

thanks but I cant see the links


----------



## agaa (26 مارس 2008)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/efe26c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/558dce/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2fc6b/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1a7ed6/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/dc6206/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0863c2/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1d0805/
615 MB


----------



## باسم منلا (27 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات ثم تنزيل البرنامج
و لا يوجد أي مشاكل


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مارس 2008)

الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (4 أبريل 2008)

الرابط السادس لا يعمل بارك الله فيكم
نرجو وضع روابط جديده تعمل وشكرا


----------



## كرم يوسف (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## سلطان سايمان (26 يوليو 2008)

*احتاج مساعدتكم*

السلام عليكم نزلت ٧ الملفات المضغوطة لل primavera 6 وفكيت الضغط ونسختو على CD مشتغل طلع CD شوالرابط مع الملفات الباقية ارجو منكم المساعدة والشكر لكم


----------



## الكراديسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

Thank uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فائز الفلاحي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا هلى هذا المجهود الرائع
هل يوجد Manual أو User guid لهذا الأصدار السادس؟ أرجو ألافادة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكراديسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

*if u plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*



فائز الفلاحي قال:


> شكرا هلى هذا المجهود الرائع
> هل يوجد Manual أو User guid لهذا الأصدار السادس؟ أرجو ألافادة و جزاكم الله خيرا



if u plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## لبيب الحربي (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكر على مجهودك العظيم 
عندي طلب انا حملت البرنامج من موقع اخر ولكن الرخصة license لا يعمل فالان كلما افتح البرنامج تظهر رسالة ثم يغلق البرنامج ...
فياريت ترفع ملف license فقط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (12 أغسطس 2008)

لم استطيع التحميل ولاعلم الطريقه وانا فعلا محتاج البرنامج لو فى اى حد يتطوع ويكتب طريقة التحميل اكون شاكر وشكرا


----------



## حسن سيدون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## magnoooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

